# Question about Custom Control on 5D MKIII



## dbvirago (Jan 6, 2013)

Trying to set the Multi-Controller to set the AF point. Had it this way on the 40D and per the manual should work. But I have to press the AF Point Selection button and the M-Fn button before it works. If I press either back button or shutter button, then use multi-controller, nothing happens

Assume some other setting has it locked out, but can't figure out what.

fyi, also have back button focus set.


----------



## xyphoto (Jan 6, 2013)

Check out the manual on page 326. The second paragraph talks about direct AF point selection.  I have mine configured so I don't have to press the AF point selection button to use the multicontroller to move the AF point.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks, but I understand that. I have changed the custom control, but it doesn't work. When I press the AF-on (back button focus), then move the multi-controller, nothing happens. Also, clicking it doesn't change anything.  I also notice under the Select AF area selec. mode screen, I can't choose the 2nd option. I assume I have set something that is preventing me from being able to choose a single focus point, but can't figure out what it is.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok, figured this out. I downloaded the 1DX manual which had a much better explanation. I had set it to 61 point automatic selection AF zone. 

So my next question is which mode most of you use for general shooting? On the 40D, I usually left in single point, defaulted to the center point and moved it as needed. I'm torn between setting the same on the MKIII or putting back to full auto - thinking the camera is smarter and faster than I am. 

Thanks


----------

